# Nexus One Detailed Specs - Google Phone - Release January 5th But Invite Only



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

The guys over at Engadget have done it again and managed to get their hands on detailed specs for the new Google Phone - The Nexus One ,

They also say that it will be available by invite only from the 5th January
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/23/exclusive-nexus-one-full-specs-detailed-invite-only-retail-sal/

http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2009/12/23/nexus-one-detailed-specs-release-january-5th/


----------

